# 1996 Sentra driver side mirror replacement.



## Mark2007 (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd really appreciate it if someone could send me very detailed instructions on how to remove and replace the mirror on the driver's side on a 1996 Sentra. I'm think it's electric too. Thank you so much!


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

It is not very difficult. 
1. remove the door panel, there are 4 screws on the bottom of the door, one in the handle, and one in the cup of the switch peice. There are a couple of push pins, some that unscrew, on each end of the door panel that need to come out.
2. The triagle peice on your door will just pop off. Be carefull not to brake the tabs off of the back
3. there are 3 nuts that hold on the mirror.
4. unplug the harness.
Then just reassemble, will not take very long and just remember where everything went.


----------



## Mark2007 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you. And my mirror was snaped off. When I buy a new one, does it include the mounitng bracket too? Thanks.


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes, it is all one peice, and it should include new nuts too.


----------

